# Beam Me Up Scotty...



## Rosemary (Jul 25, 2006)

*Not sure if this is the correct place for this newspaper headline....

Tuesday July 25, 07:31 AM* *Star Trek's Scotty 'beaming up' in Oct*

   The remains of actor James Doohan, who played the starship Enterprise's chief engineer Scotty on Star Trek, will be blasted into space in October, the company organising the flight says.
   The actor who inspired the catchphrase "Beam me up, Scotty" - even though it was never actually uttered on the show - died a year ago at the age of 85.


----------



## Paige Turner (Jul 25, 2006)

Not sure where to go with this thread…

Um… Happy Trails, Scotty.


----------



## Prefx (Jul 25, 2006)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 25, 2006)

Paige Turner said:
			
		

> Not sure where to go with this thread…
> 
> Um… Happy Trails, Scotty.



Spotted it, thought some of our Science Fictions fans might be interested, that was all


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 25, 2006)

Sounds like a good way for things to end. Happy Trails indeed Scotty.


----------



## steve12553 (Jul 25, 2006)

Any article link? I'm curious which mode of transportation he's taking. Shuttle or independent rocket?


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 25, 2006)

Jimmie Doohan -- from all accounts a kind man and a very good human being; a worthy character actor long before he became Scotty, as well... _Salud!_


----------



## Mark Robson (Jul 25, 2006)

Not sure if this is really in the spirit of this thread, but the title just brought the story to mind. I would have been about 14 when I read an article in a local paper in West Wales. Paraphrased, it read along the lines of:

Carmarthen County Court was amazed yesterday when the case of Mr X was brought to a conclusion. Police Constable Z related the story of his encounter with Mr X to the Court. 

"I was passing the Santa Clara public house when I observed Mr X driving out of the car park. Having crossed paths with Mr X before, I suspected that he might have had too much to drink. On seeing me pass by, Mr X wheelspun his car out of the car park and drove off in the opposite direction, quickly accelerating beyond the 30mph speed limit."

"And what did you do then?" asked Judge J.

"I quickly turned my patrol car around and gave chase. As I reached the A40 flyover at St Clears, I was surprised to find that I could see no sign of Mr X's car ahead, despite a considerable straight stretch of road and the traffic lights at the end of the straight being on red. A chance look down onto the dual carriageway revealed why. Mr X had turned turned down the slip road to the A40 on the wrong side of the carriageway and was speeding along the dual carriageway towards Carmarthen against the flow of traffic. Fearing that a major accident was imminent, I turned down onto the correct carriageway and once again gave pursuit.

In the face of a stream of oncoming cars, it must have eventually dawned on Mr X that a closing speed of approximately 150mph was not allowing him enough reaction time to safely negotiate the road. I was parallelling his car when he decided to smash through some road cones and join the correct side of the carriageway, narrowly missing my patrol car. Mr X finally realised he was not going to get away and pulled over 9 miles later. A blood test revealed that he had nearly ten times the legal limit of alcohol in his bloodstream."

On hearing the evidence, Judge J turned to the defendant and asked him if he had anything to say for himself.

The defendent initially replied. "B*gger!" Then he reached into his pocket, pulled out a packet of cigarettes, flipped open the top and said "Beam me up, Scotty!"


I did laugh at the impudence of the defendant, but it didn't do him any favours with the judge!


----------



## Hawkshaw_245 (Jul 25, 2006)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> *Not sure if this is the correct place for this newspaper headline....*
> 
> *Tuesday July 25, 07:31 AM* *Star Trek's Scotty 'beaming up' in Oct*
> 
> ...


 
Scotty, Jimmy Doohan, will always be remembered fondly in these parts. 
Take care, Jimmy, and may you always have the wind at your back.

It's only fitting that he is committed to the depths of space, as he was, in part.  the inspiration for opening up the final frontier.


----------



## hypocriticHarkonnen (Jul 26, 2006)

'final' frontier, indeed.

may he rest in peace.


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Jul 26, 2006)

steve12553 said:
			
		

> Any article link? I'm curious which mode of transportation he's taking. Shuttle or independent rocket?


 
Steve,

Here's a link from the BBC News website: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/tv_and_radio/4702503.stm

It says that "The Space Services Inc company said Doohan's ashes could be on a Falcon 1 rocket launching from California's Vandenberg Air Force Base, tentatively scheduled for launch in September."

Hope that helps?

Cheers,
Patrick.


----------



## The DeadMan (Jul 26, 2006)

*This is a link to Space Services Inc. May you voyage never end Scotty! *http://www.memorialspaceflights.com/


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 27, 2006)

*If this was his last wish then it is nice that it was fufilled.

He was a great actor and it is quite fitting that he will spend his death in this way.*


----------



## Konig15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Doohan, you were a Canadian of the old school. You kicked Nazi ass as a Canadian, and Klingon ass as a Scotsmen. Before I realized Next Generation turned the Federation into a smiling Communist dystopia, you and Kirk and Spock made me hopeful for the future! No matter how many David Humes and soccer hooligans Scotland produces, I will always respect them.

So here's a toast! To a life well lived, and to a happier place in eternity!

Salut!


----------



## The Ace (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah, great way to go, but that accent was godawful,as I remember on a quiz show;
  "The engines cannae take it, Cap'n  !"
    (pause)
  "Yes, sorry, that's the correct answer, but you threw me by saying it in a genuine scottish accent."


----------



## davlaurjen (Oct 18, 2006)

The Engines Cannae Take It,Captain!


----------

